# A rare vintage 1946 schwinn tapered pencil tip built-in kickstand and sprague



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 11, 2013)

How many of you have seen one of these rare vintage 
1946 schwinn tapered pencil tip built-in kickstands?
I put one on ebay if you want to see it, because i am not sure how
to post pictures on the cabe listings. It is # 230927516858. 
I will be glad to list it for sale on the cabe when i figure out
how to post pictures on the for sale forum.


----------



## rlhender (Feb 11, 2013)

Like this one? I have two 1946 bikes with this style stand

Rick


----------



## jpromo (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah, I sold one on ebay a little while back. Thought it'd bring more but it is a very niche item. Here's pictures of mine:


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes, that's it!
Thanks for pics!
Wes


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm not much of a kick stand guy. I never knew that there were differences. After 46, are they all the same?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## REC (Feb 11, 2013)

*Taper-illo?*

I have a couple of '46 models, but this one has the nicest. er, shiniest stand!





There is a B-6 and a straightbar on the wall waiting to get re-done, and both have them.

A nice leg...

REC


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes, the tapered stand leg is cool!


----------



## cyclebuster (Feb 11, 2013)

I have 5 of them, and always looking.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Feb 11, 2013)

REC said:


> I have a couple of '46 models, but this one has the nicest. er, shiniest stand!
> 
> View attachment 83742
> 
> ...




Wow!  Two in the queue!  Cool!  I like the hammered blue, and nice stand.  I've never seen one that nice.  Have a full pic of the bike?


----------



## dxmadman (Feb 12, 2013)

*Tapered stand*

My blackout 45 Dx with tapered stand.


----------



## Aerostrut (Feb 13, 2013)

'45?  What's the serial number?  Gary


----------



## eazywind (Feb 13, 2013)

*Here's my 46*

Here is my 46. Marc


----------

